# To trade or not to trade...



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a FN FAL (L1A1 pattern). I love the gun and I have "several" mags and rounds for it. It's a great rifle and shoots well. I have been thinking though that a rifle that is made from spare parts that are older than me may not be a good choice for future senarios. I have been looking at a PSA M4 on armslist that the guy listed with a trade option. I love my rifle but I worry about availability of parts in the future if it takes a dump on me. Also, 7.62 Nato is double the price of 5.56.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

For me it would not be an even trade. My son paid $600 bucks for a new PSA m4 2 years ago. I know things have gone up but not that much.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Could you swing having both?? The Fal sure would make a nice back up gun.


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

Certainly having an ar15 is going to improve your parts availability, and cost of ammo can be reason enough to make the switch. However if your chief concern is part availability then before trading the rifle see if you can source the parts for the rifle you have. Also start gathering spare parts now, if you imagine a time when you can't get parts reasonably easy for a rifle those parts will most likely cost their weight in gold.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Im leaning towards keeping her. Ole Infidel is a good shooter and .308 hits with authority. It's just $0.75-$1.00 every time I pull the trigger.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I know people that their go to rifles are 03 Springfields & 1917 Eddystones. Age really make a difference? Why downgrade from a battle rifle to an assault rifle?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> I know people that their go to rifles are 03 Springfields & 1917 Eddystones. Age really make a difference? Why downgrade from a battle rifle to an assault rifle?


HH,
C'mon man...Assault Rifle? You may be watching too much mainstream media my friend! I call mine a Defense Rifle...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

You have two things going on here, you want/need spare parts for the rifle you currently own and you want a rifle in a caliber that is less expensive to shoot. Why not find the spare parts for the FAL first, since they shouldn't be all that hard to find and second work on getting the money together for a second rifle in 5.56. My experience is never trade off something you like, because if you do you'll kick yourself in the pants later for doing it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Im leaning towards keeping her. Ole Infidel is a good shooter and .308 hits with authority. It's just $0.75-$1.00 every time I pull the trigger.


My 45-70 is $2.20 each trigger pull. 
But it is fun, and will kill anything on the North American Continent if need be.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

My 45-70 rounds cost me under .40 per round I shoot... This includes primer cost, powder cost, lead cost, lube cost and I already have the cases that I reuse... 
I love my 45-70!!!







loaded with 430gr Lead Tombstone boolit...

Some times I shoot them powder coated..


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> HH,
> C'mon man...Assault Rifle? You may be watching too much mainstream media my friend! I call mine a Defense Rifle...


Old school. When the M16 replaced the M14 it was categorized as an assault rifle because of the caliber versus the 14 which was categorized as a main battle rifle due to caliber.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Old school. When the M16 replaced the M14 it was categorized as an assault rifle because of the caliber versus the 14 which was categorized as a main battle rifle due to caliber.


Correct.
Technically, an assault rifle/assault weapon is selective fire, and shoots a mid power cartridge, between a machine pistol caliber and a battle rifle caliber. By this standard a civilian AR type rifle is not an assault weapon because it is semi auto only.
The M14 was the last US military battle rifle.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 9324


I think its time for me to sic my "assault dog" on you two Mr. Knowitalls!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Just thought I would throw this in here. Hiroo Onoda kept his rifle in functioning order for 30 years in the Philippians jungle while engaging police//civilians because he thought ww2 was still going on. It was a bolt gun but I believe the principle is the same, keep it clean and take care of it and it will take care of you.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I sat down with my rifle tonight and we had a long talk. We decided that we really do love each other and want to work out our differences. Even though that slutty M4 may be sexy Im going to keep my old girl because she's faithful. I promised to keep her oiled and clean and she promised to never fail me when I need her. Cant ask for more than that.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great decision. Shoot your load.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 9324
> 
> 
> I think its time for me to sic my "assault dog" on you two Mr. Knowitalls!


That thing is dangerous! They kill people!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I've got an old mauser rifle made in 1917, it still shoots straight. It will outlast me!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Found this on a local forum. Anyone near DeToilet should snatch one up

Whittaker Guns

Unreal Delton Deal!!

Delton Sport (DTSPORTLT) 5.56.............$439.99!!

These will go fast. First come, first serve. No limits on purchases, lay-a-way accepted.

Please share this post! Any shares would be appreciated. Thanks!
You can call or message us with any orders and questions you may have. If you are sending us a message, please include the gun that you are asking about and a phone number to process your order. Unfortunately, our phones are often busy. The best way to reserve your place in line is to send us a Facebook message. Don't forget to include your number and we'll call you back as soon as possible. It may be a few minutes, but we'll definitely call you back as soon as someone is free...

1-270-229-0140


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> I sat down with my rifle tonight and we had a long talk. We decided that we really do love each other and want to work out our differences. Even though that slutty M4 may be sexy Im going to keep my old girl because she's faithful. I promised to keep her oiled and clean and she promised to never fail me when I need her. Cant ask for more than that.


Be careful talking to your guns, the authorities might see it and deem you mentally unfit and take them from you. ;-)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 9324
> 
> 
> I think its time for me to sic my "assault dog" on you two Mr. Knowitalls!


Born to herd!


----------

